# Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?



## Administrator (26. November 2006)

*Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Rushki (26. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*

tet


----------



## shirib (26. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*

Ich habe

[x] Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?

angekreuzt, da diese Option eher zutrifft, als die einzelnen.

Neue Gebäude (die Sinn machen, oder Gebäudeskins um mehr Abwechslung in die Stadt zu bringen), (evtl.) neue Vegetationszonen, neue Katastrophen, neue Logenaktivitäten (sofern nicht imbalanced wie der Revoluzzer  ), einen Editor und neue Multiplayer-Modi (obwohl noch keinen angetestet  ) wären sicherlich schön.


----------



## shirib (26. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*

Ich habe



			
				SYSTEM am 26.11.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?



angekreuzt, da diese Option eher zutrifft, als die einzelnen.

Neue Gebäude (die Sinn machen, oder Gebäudeskins um mehr Abwechslung in die Stadt zu bringen), (evtl.) neue Vegetationszonen, neue Katastrophen, neue Logenaktivitäten (sofern nicht imbalanced wie der Revoluzzer  ), einen Editor und neue Multiplayer-Modi (obwohl noch keinen angetestet  ) wären sicherlich schön. 

_Edit: Warum muss es nur einen Antworten-Button geben?  _


----------



## locutusvonborg (28. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*



			
				SYSTEM am 26.11.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


editor, eindeutig. bitte so einfach wie in 1602 ^^


----------



## hitazcl (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Neuerung wünschen Sie sich für ein eventuelles Anno-1701-Addon?*

Zusätzlich zu all den anderen genannten Features aus der UImfrage, würde ich mir ein Add-On mit der Möglichkeit für einen vernünftig zu führenden Seekampf wünschen.
Ich will ja kein Kriegsspiel aus Anno machen, doch einige zusätzliche Features sollten schon noch eingebaut werden, um die Vielfältigkeit der Kampfhandlungen auszubauen.   
In der Hinsicht sollten Schiffe dann nicht mehr fast senkrecht in die Luft schießen dürfen.


----------

